# South Park:Matt & Trey Get Revenge



## rck_svg (Mar 24, 2006)

for those not in the states i thought this might be of interest. its in 5 parts but it beats downloading it.

http://youtube.com/profile_videos?user=halcyonchi


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 24, 2006)

heard about it and then read about it in the tabloids I think they went too far portraying chef as a child molester if the story is true


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 24, 2006)

Personally, I think Scientology deserves all the bad press it gets....

South Park have a habit of going too far, it's what they do, no it's not a nice topic but they've done it before, I'm sure!  

The tabloids have had a field day with it but the actual episode has been made with it's tongue firmly in it's cheek - in every way. The fact that all of Chef's lines have been created by cutting and splicing Chef's previous dialogue  goes a long way to show this.

The way Chef dies isn't too nice either but then anyone who watches South Park isn't doing so for serious debate or serious viewing! Sometimes it's good to poke fun at the world and it's misgivings, provides light relief. 

I'm not saying these topics should be taken lightly so please don't flame me, I'm just saying a little comic relief goes a long way!

xx


----------



## rck_svg (Mar 24, 2006)

i dont think they went too far anyway. it was an ideal chance to kill to birds with one stone. they get to have anohter go at scientology and the double standards expressed by hayes. 

t was exactly what south park has become known for.


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 24, 2006)

I just watched both the Chef's Return (in full - seen snippets till now - thanks for the link) and the Scientology Episodes and I thoroughly LMAO!!!!!!!!!!

Unbelievable and I'm with you rck_svg, I don't think they went too far, especially as I've taken the time to watch _all _of the 'Chef's Return' episode! I just thought it was very funny and like you said, killing two birds with one stone....

It'll be interesting to see if they trace and sue us for blasphemy against their 'religion' !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xx


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 25, 2006)

After another  Scientologist abused his fame a few months ago to expound on the evils of psychiatry and antipsychotic medicine, I don't have much use for this group. They deserve to be taken down a peg and the South Park kids are just the gang to do it. I've seen funnier episodes but they got their point across.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Mar 25, 2006)

This episode wasn't very good.  Trey and Matt could have done much better if they weren't trying to get this episode on the air so quickly.  One problem I have is that they compared Scientologists with child molesters-that doesn't really work as satire.  Honestly, Scientology is so ridiculous that it parodies itself.  I've heard that once they break their ties with Paramount they are going to do an episode about a certain famous Scientologist.


----------



## Galah (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,
edit: grammar 
I saw the Scientology episode and saw the humour in it - but it is well to remember that $cientology is a cult -pure and simple (don't take my word for it, do some googling and see for yourself) They are not just ridiculous, they are dangerous - and in at least one case: fatal. Beware. The quote below comes from lermanet . com 

Scientologists are required to sign a release form containing the so-called "lisa clause" which states that the signer opposes all psychiatric treatment and authorizes representatives of the COS to intervene to prevent psychiatric treatment and instead forcibly place him on "Introspection Rundown" if his case supervisor deems it necessary. This is the same treatment that resulted in the death of Lisa McPherson, the Clearwater Scientologist who tried to escape the cult but was returned to their custody and died 17 days later. The wayward member is locked up in isolation, even against his will, and rarely spoken to; he is not permitted contact with family, friends, or loved ones, and may be denied appropriate medical care, and "audited" until his case supervisor believes he is ready to behave properly.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 25, 2006)

South Park ridiculed,lampooned and denigrated Christianity, Islam, Buddhism, and just about every other religion in the world - and that was OK by Isaac Hayes. 

The moral of the story is: If you can't take it, don't dish it out!
SP were perfectly right to make and show _"The Return of Chef" _even if they did leave room for a return to the fold as a Jedi.


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 25, 2006)

pyanfaruk said:
			
		

> SP were perfectly right to make and show _"The Return of Chef" _even if they did leave room for a return to the fold as a Jedi.


 
I highly suspect that "Darth Chef" will show up at some time, don't you?


----------



## mikeo (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't think they went too far - it was fairly entertaining. The use of old chef quotes seemed to have been done to be as painfully obvious as possible, which was pretty amusing. 

Odd though - I saw an article on a news site last week saying that the man who plays Chef isn't actually in a position to have shunned South Park the way he's meant to have, as he's been attempting to recover from a stroke lately. This might imply that his indignation over the mocking of scientology actually came from his scientology handlers...

(Here's a link, and I'm very, very sorry that it's on the Fox "News" site..)
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,188463,00.html


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 26, 2006)

mikeo said:
			
		

> I don't think they went too far - it was fairly entertaining. The use of old chef quotes seemed to have been done to be as painfully obvious as possible, which was pretty amusing.
> 
> Odd though - I saw an article on a news site last week saying that the man who plays Chef isn't actually in a position to have shunned South Park the way he's meant to have, as he's been attempting to recover from a stroke lately. This might imply that his indignation over the mocking of scientology actually came from his scientology handlers...
> 
> ...


 
See tom Cruise's appearance on _Oprah_ and read his comments about psychiatry and medication and see if you doubt he had the episode pulled.


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hilarious. In the realm of South Park, I don't think they could have made a more apt rebuttal to the farse religion and how Isaac's brainwashed commitment to it seperated a great character to a funny television series.

Kudos, Trey and Parker.



			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> We shouldn't be mad at Chef for leaving us. We should be mad at that fruity little club for scrambling his brains.


I have just read on tv.com that Trey and Parker, in reaction to Tom Cruise muscling Comedy Central into not replaying the original scientology episode the Wednesday before the new season opening, took out a full page ad in Variety magazine that read the following: 

_"So, Scientology, you may have won THIS battle, but the million-year war for earth has just begun! Temporarily anozinizing our episode will NOT stop us from keeping Thetans forever trapped in your pitiful man-bodies. Curses and drat! You have obstructed us for now, but your feeble bid to save humanity will fail! Hail Xenu!!!"

_Cruise, you have no idea what you have just stepped in. For the record, the rebuttal episode was the highest season premire episode for South Park since 2002. He is only making it worse for himself.

[EDIT TO ADD ONE MORE THING]:  The final scene of the episode in which Chef turns into Darth Chef as a spoof of the third Star Wars movie has Chef's voice done by none other than Peter Serafinowicz, the actual voice actor of Darth Maul in "Episode One:  The Phantom Menace."


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't see this new episode - I don't watch _South Park_ regularly, but just catch it from time to time.

I did see the episode that the Scientologists have their knickers in a twist about.  I thought it was hilarious, and spot-on.  And hey, where were the Scientologists when they were skewering the Mormons and other religions, which I understand they do on the show on a fairly regular basis.

I'm definetly on Matt & Trey's side on this one.


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 28, 2006)

I just noticed that I said "Trey and Parker" twice.  I meant Stone and Parker


----------

